# Visual Studio 2010 to release March 22



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2010)

> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/it-stra...-studio-2010-release-date-confirmed-39820214/
> 
> Microsoft announced on Monday that it is ready with a second beta version of its Visual Studio 2010 and .NET Framework 4.0 developer tools. Both products are set for a final release on 22 March, Microsoft said.



Major feature changes:

Tools for Windows 7 and SharePoint 2010 
drag-and-drop bindings with Silverlight and Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) 
The inclusion of the Dynamic Language Runtime (DLR) for programming with scripting languages 
Parallel programming support


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2010)

Uhh...we're past March 22?

VS2010 was announced this Monday.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 14, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Uhh...we're past March 22?
> 
> VS2010 was announced this Monday.



From the source: By Ina Fried, CNET News, 20 October, 2009 09:18

Makes you wonder what mr Ford is trying to say.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe W1zz lent him the time machine, since he can't use it when the Fermi's running.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2010)

Or Fermi opened a wormhole...he was unprepared for unforeseen consequences.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2010)

yep this was release this monday, march 22nd?!?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2010)

Dammit, I was convinced March came after April. 

It was released on April 12:
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/en-us/products


----------



## dcf-joe (Apr 14, 2010)

For those of us who like the free version, it looks like the final Visual C++ 2010 Express version has been released. I say the final version, because several days ago, it said "Beta 2" and it does not say that anymore. Link


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2010)

My VS2008 install is going to be expiring in 10 days (damn update broke it again).  I have to decide what to do...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2010)

I decided to go with the 2010 Express Edition.  I don't like that I can't change the Startup page but I guess it ain't a big deal considering the price.


----------



## dcf-joe (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't seem to get Visual 2010 Express C++ to print any of my source code in color. With version 2008, I was able to print my source code in color???

I have already been in the Tools -> Options -> Environment -> Fonts and Colors dialog box, but changing many things in there still have not been able to make the IDE print anything in color?

BTW, I have checked, my printer does print other media in color.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2010)

No idea but, I discovered another downside to Express Edition: no x64 support.


----------



## dcf-joe (Apr 19, 2010)

Wait, so the "real" versions allow one to create native x64 applications?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, and even platform neutral applications (run as x64 on 64-bit and run as x86 on 32-bit)--I used that virtually all the time.  This is also known as "Any CPU" config.  Visual Studio 2008 even supported IA64 but I know the support for that is going to be ending soon (if it didn't with 2010).

If you use DllImport or Registry though, you got to do some special stuff to make it find what you want it too. I can't tell you how many times I couldn't figure out why DllImport wouldn't work when it was because the app was running as x64 but the DLL was x86.  I haven't investigated a way for x86 EXEs to reference x64 DLLs but I did find a way to make a platform neutral app always hit the correct registry entries.


I know the above statements are true for VB.NET and C#.NET.  I don't know about C/C++.


----------

